# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  nueva

## helenacatiuska

hola a todos soy aficionada a los magos y me gustaria aprender uno que otro truco sencillo la verdad es que tengo un bebe de 12 meses (1 año) y quiero empezar a hacerle truquitos y esas cosas mi papa me lo hacia de pequeña y aunque se que aun es muy pequeño pues al menos quiero tener los conocimientos alguien?

----------

